# Just joined - Feeling a bit aprehensive...



## Katorina (Oct 7, 2004)

We are about to start our first self funded IVF treatment at Nuffield. I lost a baby in Dec 2002 at 6 mths (naturally conceived) but have not fallen pregnant again.  The NHS would not help us for 2 yrs with fertility treatment however following several private tests at Springfield hospital at Chelmsford I was eventually referred by my GP to see Dr Haloob at Basildon and had several fibroids removed in July 2004, which I believe grew drastically during my first pregnancy and were causing an obstruction.  Obviously Dr Hallob agreed.  Now I am recovered from that operation, I am reminded that time is not on my side and have had to choose between 3 mths of Clomid or go straight to IVF.  We have chosen the latter as my husband has a high abnormal sperm count.  Have been told to lose more weight though.  We have both followed the advice in Marilyn Glenville's book since Sept 2003 and we have both lost 3 stone each (despite my odd slip up in the chocolate department!). We both feel better than we have for years. Not sure whether we should just appreciate what we already have in life or take fate into our own hands.  Nothing ventured nothing gained!!!


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Welcome to the site just wanted to wish you all the best with your treatment.
Chick


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Katorina

I am sorry to hear of your loss.

Welcome to ff - you should find tons of support on here to help you through the minefield of IF.

Good luck with everything and well done on losing 3 stone - an amazing feat so although you may have more to go congratulate yourself on getting this far.

Take care and lots of luck 

Clare


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Katorina

Huge congrats on your weight loss - very impressed!

I think you have made  wise choice going straight for IVF. I really hope you get a positive result.

Have a look on the cycle buddies threads and join in if you fancy it.  Its great for getting lots of support and advice as you go through tx. You might also want to check out the Essex thread under Meeting Places and come to the next meet? It would be nice to meet you and there are several ladies who come to the meets who have been treated by Mr Haloob.

All the best

Nicky x


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi there,
Just wanted to say welcome to the board. There are wonderful people who give unconditional support. Hope you had a bfp soon.
Shelleyxx


----------

